# I'm so healthy, I can't stand it.



## Scopa Nuova

I want to say metaphorically in Italian, "I'm so healthy, I can't stand it" when I really mean, "I'm so unhealhy, I can't stand it." Would it be somethig like,


*"Sto troppo bene che non c'è la faccio più" *

Grazie in anticipo,

SN


----------



## Odysseus54

Eventualmente " Sto tanto bene, che non ce la faccio piu' "


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Odysseus54 said:


> Eventualmente " Sto tanto bene, che non ce la faccio piu' "



Grazie molte Odysseus,

Tanto sounds better than troppo. Any confirmation from a native?

SN


----------



## Odysseus54

I am a native, augh !


Besides, 

'troppo' =  'too' ( as in 'too big', 'too small' ) and 'too much'

'tanto' = 'very' ( as in 'tanto grande' = 'very big' ) , and 'so' ( as in 'e' tanto brutta, che mi fa paura' = 'she's so ugly, that she scares me' )


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Odysseus54 said:


> I am a native, augh !
> 
> 
> Besides,
> 
> 'troppo' = 'too' ( as in 'too big', 'too small' ) and 'too much'
> 
> 'tanto' = 'very' ( as in 'tanto grande' = 'very big' ) , and 'so' ( as in 'e' tanto brutta, che mi fa paura' = 'she's so ugly, that she scares me' )



Opps!  A very big apology.  I read Atlanta, Ga and Miami, Fl. and forgot to read the next line.  It's just  that I feel better when several people come up with the same answer.  Your explanation makes it perfectly clear..

SN


----------



## Anja.Ann

Odysseus54 said:


> Eventualmente " Sto tanto bene, che non ce la faccio piu' "





Here you are another native's comment, SN  
I agree with Odysseus and also suggest a slightly different possibility: "Sto così bene che non ce la faccio più!"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hi all.

If _"I'm so healthy, I can't stand it" _means"I'm so healthy _that_ I can't stand it" (= I can't stand being so healthy), then I'd propose:

"Sto così bene che non lo sopporto!". O, come dice Anja "Sto così bene che non ce la faccio più!"

GS


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hi all.
> 
> If _"I'm so healthy, I can't stand it" _means"I'm so healthy _that_ I can't stand it" (= I can't stand being so healthy), then I'd propose:
> 
> "Sto così bene che non lo sopporto!". O, come dice Anja "Sto così bene che non ce la faccio più!"
> 
> GS



I like the second one better *"Sto cosi bene/tanto bene che non ce la faccio più" *because I'm speaking metaphorically and mean the opposite. What do you think? 


SN


----------



## gandolfo

Hi SN
I don't think it's a metaphor SN it's irony/sarcasm isn't it?
A metaphor is normally when an image is used to describe something: "He has the heart of a lion" 

"I'm so healthy I'm as sick as a dog" could be a metaphor


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hi, Scopa.

Just to remark that with the first option there's a link between the two sentences, while with the second it's not so obvious that you can't stand it _because_ you're healthy.

Best.

GS


----------



## Scopa Nuova

gandolfo said:


> Hi SN
> I don't think it's a metaphor SN it's irony/sarcasm isn't it?
> A metaphor is normally when an image is used to describe something: "He has the heart of a lion"
> 
> "I'm so healthy I'm as sick as a dog" could be a metaphor



Well you are right in that it is a scarcasm and I debated wih myself if metaphhor was the right word to use.  The intended meaning is reflected in your example "I'm so sick I always feel like a sick dog.  Do you know of a better word to use?

SN


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hi, Scopa.
> 
> Just to remark that with the first option there's a link between the two sentences, while with the second it's not so obvious that you can't stand it _because_ you're healthy.
> 
> Best.
> 
> GS




ciao Giorgio,

See my comment to gandolfo.

best to you,

SN


----------



## gandolfo

Hi SN
At the moment I can't sorry, I'll think about it 


"I'm on my last legs"?? 
"I feel like death warmed up"


----------



## joanvillafane

I must be missing something.  I don't see how "I'm so healthy I can't stand it" can ever mean "I'm sick as a dog!"  I guess my sarcasm meter must be on low this morning. 

(and gandolfo - here in the U.S.  death is "warmed over" not "warmed up")!!


----------



## Scopa Nuova

joanvillafane said:


> I must be missing something. I don't see how "I'm so healthy I can't stand it" can ever mean "I'm sick as a dog!" I guess my sarcasm meter must be on low this morning.
> 
> (and gandolfo - here in the U.S. death is "warmed over" not "warmed up")!!



Hi Joan,

Perhaps if I put it in a different way it will make more sense.

.  Se Anna dica a Giovanni,  "Come sta" e Giovanni,  brontolia  mentre espettora , "Sto cosi bene che non ce la faccio più".


Does this convey the idea?

SN


----------



## carl8

"Sto talmente bene che non ce la faccio"
Emphasis on "talmente" to give a further ironic tone.


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi, SN - Yes, I get it now.  Context is everything!


----------



## emzed

Scopa Nuova said:


> Hi Joan,
> 
> Perhaps if I put it in a different way it will make more sense.
> 
> .  Se Anna dica a Giovanni,  "Come sta" e Giovanni,  brontolia  mentre espettora , "Sto cosi bene che non ce la faccio più".
> 
> 
> Does this convey the idea?
> 
> SN



Giovanni: - "Non vedi? Scoppio di salute!" - 
where the ironic tone is the key.


----------



## Scopa Nuova

emzed said:


> Giovanni: - "Non vedi? Scoppio di salute!" -
> where the ironic tone is the key.



Hi emzed,

Yes emzed. I should have included this in my original post. That is the visual and audio that is missing in the written Forum post is essential to interpret this as an ironic, sarcastic, Metaphoric remark.

SN


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Magari "brontolìa" ed "espèttora" potrebbero diventare rispettivamente "brontola" e "proferisce".

Saluti.

GS


----------



## giginho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Magari "brontolìa" ed "espèttora" potrebbero diventare rispettivamente "brontola" e "proferisce".Saluti.GS


 Espettora: sputaProferisce: emette, di solito parola....per cui sono significati diversi. Io lascerei espettora, sul brontola hai ragione tu!


----------



## NagiMahori

Scopa Nuova said:


> I want to say metaphorically in Italian, "I'm so healthy, I can't stand it" when I really mean, "I'm so unhealhy, I can't stand it." Would it be somethig like,
> 
> 
> *"Sto troppo bene che non c'è la faccio più" *
> 
> Grazie in anticipo,
> 
> SN



Hello scopanuova; I didnt' read all the answers (sorry everybody) 'cause I am out of time, but the sentence you posted is undoubtly correct, it simply has a very colloquial and young style, so It will depends on the context in which it will be merged.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao di nuovo, Scopa. 

*"Sto troppo bene che non c'è la faccio più" *ha solo bisogno d'un ritocco:* "tanto" *al posto di* "troppo".
*
Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Scopa Nuova

NagiMahori said:


> Hello scopanuova; I didnt' read all the answers (sorry everybody) 'cause I am out of time, but the sentence you posted is undoubtly correct, it simply has a very colloquial and young style, so It will depends on the context in which it will be merged.



Hi NagiMahori,

My sentence isn't exactly correct. If you read comments from others it's obvious that troppo is not the correct word to use. It should be either tanto or cosi and c'è should be ce the sentence sould read,

*Sto tanto/cosi bene che non ce la faccio più.*

Those are just grammar and typo issues. I was trying to get comments on the meaning of the expression. There are some very good comments here.

SN


----------



## NagiMahori

Scopa Nuova said:


> Hi NagiMahori,
> 
> My sentence isn't exactly correct. If you read comments from others it's obvious that troppo is not the correct word to use. It should be either tanto or cosi and c'è should be ce the sentence sould read,
> 
> *Sto tanto/cosi bene che non ce la faccio più.*
> 
> Those are just grammar and typo issues. I was trying to get comments on the meaning of the expression. There are some very good comments here.
> 
> SN



It depends whereas you want to adopt scholastic rules or not. It is undoubt that colloquial speeches aren't always correct, but they are commonly used. So if the context may suggest slangs, you are encouraged to adopt them. " Sto troppo bene....(tanto) che non ce la faccio più!" - "Troppo bene" is "slang/colloquial-idiomatic" if I might say, and far more commonly used in colloquial terms then "sto talmente bene" "sto tanto bene". It depends who is speaking, to whom he is speaking, in which situations...doesn'it? If you want to know if your phrase is simply CORRECT or UNCORRECT, then no, it isn't; but this is a thing you would want to know to improve your Italian skill, which is different to comunicate... am I wrong?
(do not hesitate to correct me)


----------



## london calling

Ho letto tutto (giuro!). Volevo solo sapere che cosa pensate di:

Sto bene da far schifo!


----------



## NagiMahori

london calling said:


> Ho letto tutto (giuro!). Volevo solo sapere che cosa pensate di:
> 
> Sto bene da far schifo!



Che è bellissimo e che hai colto in pieno l'OSSIMORO presente nella frase iniziale, sintetizzandola e rendendo meglio l'idea! Bravo


----------



## london calling

NagiMahori said:


> Che è bellissimo e che hai colto in pieno l'OSSIMORO presente nella frase iniziale, sintetizzandola e rendendo meglio l'idea! Bravo


Grazie, è un gran bel complimento! 

PS: *Brava.....*


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Gee Guys and gals,

I didn't want to start a civil war among you, but it's good to know that you have the same kind of correct English and Slang issues there that we have here. I guess I better start with correct Italian and the Slang will take care of itself.

Buona giornata a tutti,

SN


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

A proposito di ossimori: "Sto bene da morire" ?

GS


----------

